# Angels under attack



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Any one have any idea why my mollies would suddenly turn on my anglefish? These guys have been tankmates for months and over the last couple of days the angles have been attacked constantly. 
The angles are about 3 inches and looked like they were thinking about spawning last week, I don't know if that may have anything to do with it or not. I have them isolated in a small net enclosure as a temporary home until I can get another tank set up for them. There are some small red spots on the side of the angles I'm presumming they are bite marks as they weren't there a few days ago.
I always thought that mollies were very peaceful and it surprises me they would go after a larger fish.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Never kept mollies before, but I hear they breed constantly.
Could it be that your mollies might have a bunch of babies around?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Mollies and Angels prefer very different water conditions - maybe it's not right for one of them and is causing them to be vulnerable to disease?


----------

